# Tibetan: unknown text



## SamLam

Hi everyone, I do not know what language in this picture. Can anyone translate it for me? Thank you!


----------



## M Mira

The labels and watermarks are Simplified Chinese, the two columns are Tibetan, but rotated 90 degrees and inversed.


----------



## SamLam

Thank you M Mira


----------



## SamLam

Can you translate from English to Tibetan? If yes, can you translate this sentence for me "For those I love, I will sacrifice".


----------



## M Mira

I'm afraid I can't, I've just learned to spell and pronounce Tibetan Vocabularies and grammars are still far-fetched for me.


----------

